# new pics of my girls



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

i got Minnie and Tootsie some new wooflink hoodies after i fell in love with the pic of Zorana's girl Lola in hers. 





































Peyton modeling one of the bargain coats i have for sale










And, Latte loves snuggling up with Tootsie on the Lion Bed


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

That coat looks so good on Peyton!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

KrystalLeigh said:


> That coat looks so good on Peyton!


thanks Krystal , i really like how it looks on her too  . i was planning on posting this pic on the yorkie site under buyers / sellers . i think they'll get snapped up fast when they see how cute it looks on her


----------



## _Luna_ (Oct 11, 2012)

Such cuties  The coat looks great on Peyton 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Everyone looks great in their cloths!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Everyone looks so great! I love those hoodies on Minnie and Toots, so pretty!! Wooflink is the best! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Elaine! those are darling!


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Oh my, what fabulous photos!!! 

The girls look sooooo feminine & pretty and, boy oh boy, am I ever glad I got all 4 of my babies one of those gorgeous coats P is wearing, they're just gorgeous too!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

_Luna_ said:


> Such cuties  The coat looks great on Peyton
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


 thanks !  


Evelyn said:


> Everyone looks great in their cloths!


thanks so much ! 



Zorana1125 said:


> Everyone looks so great! I love those hoodies on Minnie and Toots, so pretty!! Wooflink is the best!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


thanks Zorana, i am very happy with those Wooflink hoodies! they are so pretty and the quality is the best. they're very comfy on the girls also  ( its there very first Wooflink outfits, but it wont be there last . lol )


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

KittyD said:


> Elaine! those are darling!



thank you Kitty !!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

AussieLass said:


> Oh my, what fabulous photos!!!
> 
> The girls look sooooo feminine & pretty and, boy oh boy, am I ever glad I got all 4 of my babies one of those gorgeous coats P is wearing, they're just gorgeous too!


thanks D, 
yes, those now Wooflink hoodies are so feminine, i love them  . And everyone seems to love that plaid coat on Peyton . it is a nice coat ! it'll be so cute to have all 4 of your babies matching !!!!
i still have 4 left, gonna post them on the yorkie site...


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Your girls are beautiful. I especially like Peyton's coat!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

pupluv168 said:


> Your girls are beautiful. I especially like Peyton's coat!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


thanks Ashley! everyone seems to like that coat


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

What size do they wear in Wooflink and what are their sizes? I got Prince a size one jacket and I think it could be a bit bigger. He is just under four pounds but broad chested and narrow at the waist. I might have to decide between a slightly tight chest or a loose waist in that brand. I love the girl's hoodies, they look very pretty! Personally I love the lace and frills!


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Great pictures! Beautiful hoodies! That coat seems to be a big hit! It's imple, but beautiful - elegant!


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

Oh, Elaine, your girls look just beautiful! The ones with the lion bed are so cute and their new hoodies are beautiful!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Jayda said:


> What size do they wear in Wooflink and what are their sizes? I got Prince a size one jacket and I think it could be a bit bigger. He is just under four pounds but broad chested and narrow at the waist. I might have to decide between a slightly tight chest or a loose waist in that brand. I love the girl's hoodies, they look very pretty! Personally I love the lace and frills!



Minnie's wooflink hoodie is a size 2 . i think it fits her perfectly! she weighs between 5 and 5 1/2 pounds. i think her girth is around 12.5 and her length is around 10 or 10.5 she loves wearing clothes and is very comfy in this hoodie

Tootise's wooflink hoodie is a size 4. she's a big girl. i know she weighs alittle over 10 pounds but not sure exactly how much. i know she's around 12 inches long.. her girth is around 16 1/2 inches. i think Tootsies was slightly tight in the chest also the way you are describing the size 2 on Prince. she really doesnt like clothes like Minnie and Latte do. i dont buy her too much, but i think her favorite things are just sleeveless tank tops. they are much more comfy on her than things with arms. but these wooflink things are so nice, i love them. 

This lacey hoodie would look really nice on your girl  . i really do love it! i would of got Latte one , but the boutique i bought it from didnt have one in her size in the white color. 

i think Latte would be a size 1. she's only 3 pounds 2 ounces and Minnies 2 would be way too big on her.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Angel1210 said:


> Great pictures! Beautiful hoodies! That coat seems to be a big hit! It's imple, but beautiful - elegant!


thank you ! my favorite are the wooflink hoodies. i think you have to see them in person, the pics dont do it justice. i didnt realize that pic of Peyton in the plaid coat would be such a hit. i just wanted to include her , so thought i'd throw that one it. 



MiniGrace said:


> Oh, Elaine, your girls look just beautiful! The ones with the lion bed are so cute and their new hoodies are beautiful!


Thanks Terri! i am very impressed with the new hoodies. the first time i ever ordered anything wooflink and i'm very happy with it . and your the first person that commented on the lion bed pics . i thought it was cute


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Adorable! I love those hoodie dresses. The pictures of Tootsie and Latte in the lion bed are so sweet.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

I love the lion bed lol so cute your babies are cute as always!

Did you get the measurements yet for the 2 things you have on hold for me?


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

LittleGemma said:


> Adorable! I love those hoodie dresses. The pictures of Tootsie and Latte in the lion bed are so sweet.


thank you Caitlin  



Chihuahuasloveme said:


> I love the lion bed lol so cute your babies are cute as always!
> 
> Did you get the measurements yet for the 2 things you have on hold for me?



thanks Sherri !! 
omg, i'm so sorry , i still have not measured those 2 ruff ruff things. i'm going to do it right now


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

omg that lion bed!!!!! reminds of a potty for kids cept minus the fur :lol: i always love seein the pics of ur kids since u barely post LOL!!! oh peyton...u are lookin so adorable. they all have that classic feel to them!


----------



## Yessicah (Nov 1, 2012)

Payton looks like a model just adorable! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

Elaine, Wooflink makes a lot of cute stuff! Have you seen this?

http://a248.e.akamai.net/origin-cdn.volusion.com/ormg6.urzw5/v/vspfiles/photos/WL-A076-6T.jpg


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

pigeonsheep said:


> omg that lion bed!!!!! reminds of a potty for kids cept minus the fur :lol: i always love seein the pics of ur kids since u barely post LOL!!! oh peyton...u are lookin so adorable. they all have that classic feel to them!


LOL. the lion bed i've had since minnie and tootise were puppies. but they would chew everything up then and so when i saw them starting to try to chew it i took it away. i just gave it back to them and they seem to love it . besides being a bed, its also a doggie booster seat. i dont use it as that though cause i have my snoozer one. Thankie pige, ( i'm stealing your expresion. lol ) i love seeing pics of your babies too, especially when they are both together. Peyton, Minnie, Tootsie, and Latte said to say spankie 



Yessicah said:


> Payton looks like a model just adorable!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


thank you so much ! 



MiniGrace said:


> Elaine, Wooflink makes a lot of cute stuff! Have you seen this?
> 
> http://a248.e.akamai.net/origin-cdn.volusion.com/ormg6.urzw5/v/vspfiles/photos/WL-A076-6T.jpg


hi Terri, that one is very cute too !!! i'm kindof afraid to order the ones with the legs though. they are so cute but i think its easier to get a better fit if you dont order the ones with the legs like that one is


----------



## jenrae (Jul 22, 2012)

I have never been into dressing my dogs, but after seeing these cuties I may have to rethink it :0)


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Love the photos! That is just too darn cute!


----------



## ChiMama5 (Jun 29, 2012)

They all look so cute Elaine!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

jenrae said:


> I have never been into dressing my dogs, but after seeing these cuties I may have to rethink it :0)


hehe, thanks so much  



Huly said:


> Love the photos! That is just too darn cute!


thanks Christie !



ChiMama5 said:


> They all look so cute Elaine!


Thanks Kim !


----------



## DEEVUHH (Nov 4, 2012)

OMG!!! I love that LION BED!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## momofmany (Apr 23, 2012)

They are all just so cute I love that tartan coat I think it might even look good on Charlie Maybe if you had it in blue or green. I'd don't think I could resist.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

DEEVUHH said:


> OMG!!! I love that LION BED!!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


lol, thanks 



momofmany said:


> They are all just so cute I love that tartan coat I think it might even look good on Charlie Maybe if you had it in blue or green. I'd don't think I could resist.


thanks you, i actually have the plaid coat for sale in a blue and white plaid in size XS and a green/blue/ and white plaid in size XXS. they are 6 dollars each plus shipping


----------



## Pumpernickel (Apr 5, 2012)

Awww great pics Elaine


----------



## Chihuahua-mamma (Apr 16, 2012)

Great pics Elaine..the tartan coat on P is gorgeous!! My fav pic is the last one of your babies in the lion chair, they are adorable!! The girls are so cute in their new dresses. Do they have their own wardrobe for all their outfits? Your pups are very lucky having such a lovely mamma to spoil them....but they deserve it!! x


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Pumpernickel said:


> Awww great pics Elaine


 thanks Lianne 



Chihuahua-mamma said:


> Great pics Elaine..the tartan coat on P is gorgeous!! My fav pic is the last one of your babies in the lion chair, they are adorable!! The girls are so cute in their new dresses. Do they have their own wardrobe for all their outfits? Your pups are very lucky having such a lovely mamma to spoil them....but they deserve it!! x
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Thanks Nikki  , i do have a couple small wardrobes for my girls, but they are full and i really need to get or make a really big one. they do have alot of clothes! and alot of them are just stored in large rubbermaind containers


----------

